# "Multiple IRP Requests" BSOD (event 41, 0X8000400000000002)



## MJO1237 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've gotten 5 blue screen shutdowns in the last few weeks. The error that briefly pops up before it restarts refers to "Multiple IRP Requests," and my event viewer refers to event 41 with keyword 0X8000400000000002.

As far as I can recall, all of them occurred while talking with someone on Skype, and while using the screen sharing tool.

I tried finding a dump file for this in This PC/Windows/Minidump, but that folder is empty, and searching for other possible locations didn't turn up anything. My system has had problems in downloading diagnostic tools in the past, which have installed malware on my computer, so I don't have any diagnostic readout for this beyond what I've described (I can post the event viewer data if that's helpful, but it may not be).

What I've tried to fix this: nothing so far, since I don't know what's causing it. From some research it seems like anything from an outdated driver to an improperly seated RAM or graphics card could be the culprit, but I don't know where to start in finding the cause.

I'm running Windows 10 with 8 GB of RAM, 64-bit, AMD A4-5000 processor (1.5 GHz), and the laptop itself (ASUS X552E) is about 4 years old.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I rely on Skype for business and so having it shut down during calls is causing significant problems.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you using ccleaner or other utility that might be deleting your minidump files? When was your last crash and was it a BSOD?

Since we do not have a minidump files to look at then I suggest you follow the steps below to provide more information and test your hardware as the first steps.

*Step 1:*
Speccy
Download *Speccy *to your desktop

1. *File *> *Save Snapshot. *This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *This saves your snapshot to their servers
3 *Copy *and *Paste *the *link *to your next Reply

*Step 2:*
Click on* Start menu*
Type *command *to start searching
Right click on *command prompt* in list and select *Run Administrator
Copy *and *Paste *each the *commands *below into the command prompt and press*Enter key*

1. *sfc /scannow *(best to run 2-3 times, rebooting after each time)

2. (Windows 8 or higher)
*dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth *

*If any Errors are found with sfc /scannow then:*
Copy and Paste the following command, and press ENTER:
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
This will copy sfcdetails.txt to your desktop
Upload sfcdetails.txt file

*Step 3:*
Download MiniToolBox and save it to your desktop

Right click on program and select *Run as Administrator*
Select to *Run All options*
Click Go and wait patiently
After it completes (a reboot may be needed)
*MTB.txt* will be saved on your desktop
Upload *MTB.txt* file to your next reply

*Step 4:*
List all Drivers
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/driverview.html
1. Download the correct version for your computer (32 or 64 bit)
2. Extract and Run the file
3. Select View Menu and Check
1. Mark Non-Microsoft Drivers
2. Hide Microsoft Drivers
3. Add Header Line To CVS/Tab-Delimited File
4. Select Edit menu and choose Select All or use (Ctrl + A)
5. Select File menu and choose Save Selected Items
6. Save as Drivers or other known name
7. Save As Type Comma-delimited text file (.csv)
8. Compress the Drivers.csv file to a compressed Zip file
9. Upload the file to your next reply

*Step 5:*
Run memtest86+ version 5.01 for at least 8 passes.
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

This may take hours so plan to run it overnight.
Testing takes approximately 1 - 2 hours /GB RAM
Just 1 error is a fail and you can abort testing
Then test 1 RAM module at a time in the same DIMM each for 8 or more passes
When Memtest86+ has completed 8 or more passes take a picture and post an image and upload to your reply

MemTest86+ - Test RAM BSOD Tutorials

*Step 6:*
Seagate Seatools for Windows - Run the Long Test
https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


----------

